# Possible Cancer - Bone Cancer



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, everyone! This is my first post on this forum, but I've read a lot and learned a lot since we decided to get our first Golden, my daughter's first dog. I find myself on this section because our precious girl, Koda, began limping last week. BTW - she's only 19 months old and has definitely taken residence in our hearts forever. I took her to the vet who sedated her and confirmed it was her ACL. We took her in for surgery the next day, but the surgery never happened. When the vet took the pre-op x-ray, he was concerned about what he saw in the bone. He immediately x-rayed her chest and determined all was clear. He sent the x-rays to a radiologist for consult who responded that it looked like either a fungal infection or bone cancer and not likely to be bacterial. They recommended a biopsy which the vet did the next day (Fri). We're now waiting for what could be some horrible news. 

According to the vet, if it's bone cancer it will more than likely be very aggressive because of Koda's young age. Even if we amputate and do chemo, we'd only get a few months, and she'd probably not make it to her 2nd birthday. If it's a fungal infection, all the reading I've done indicates that it's tough to treat and VERY expensive. 

I've been reading your stories and trying to gain strength from you for what could come in the next few days. My daughter, who is 9, absolutely loves her Koda-pup (we all do), and this could devastate her. But I know children are incredibly resilient. I only pray that I will have the strength to help her through this. Once we get the biopsy results, if it is cancer I will definitely contact the breeder to notify her. 

So now we wait and pray that it's not what we fear... Has anyone else had a puppy so young be diagnosed with cancer? It just doesn't seem fair, does it?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

My thoughts are with you and fingers are crossed!!! I hope her diagnosis is on the better end of the spectrum!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koda*



MomofKoda said:


> Hi, everyone! This is my first post on this forum, but I've read a lot and learned a lot since we decided to get our first Golden, my daughter's first dog. I find myself on this section because our precious girl, Koda, began limping last week. BTW - she's only 19 months old and has definitely taken residence in our hearts forever. I took her to the vet who sedated her and confirmed it was her ACL. We took her in for surgery the next day, but the surgery never happened. When the vet took the pre-op x-ray, he was concerned about what he saw in the bone. He immediately x-rayed her chest and determined all was clear. He sent the x-rays to a radiologist for consult who responded that it looked like either a fungal infection or bone cancer and not likely to be bacterial. They recommended a biopsy which the vet did the next day (Fri). We're now waiting for what could be some horrible news.
> 
> According to the vet, if it's bone cancer it will more than likely be very aggressive because of Koda's young age. Even if we amputate and do chemo, we'd only get a few months, and she'd probably not make it to her 2nd birthday. If it's a fungal infection, all the reading I've done indicates that it's tough to treat and VERY expensive.
> 
> ...



I am praying very hard for Koda and you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope your puppy will be fine!!! A prayer has been said.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Thinking and praying for koda and you guys. Do you have any cases of valley fever where you live. I know sometimes that can show up with symptoms koda has.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry! You're doing everything right by researching. I would get Koda to a specialist/oncologist asap. Unfortunatly several of our friends have young ones with the terrible c : Coach, Badger, Stanley, Henry. I do tell everyone what Dancer's oncologist suggested:build up her immunity and give her K-9 Plus found on The Dog Cancer Survival Guide.com website. My heart goes out to you and your daughter. This is so unfair! I will say that finding this forum has helped me so much. I have so much support and give mine with love and faith. I've cried, laughed and learned so much. I've also come to love so many of these dogs spirit and resiliency. 
Our Brie is 17 months. I can't imagine the worry you're feeling right now. I'm praying for Koda, sending you both Mojo, hugs and love. Hope and prayers are powerful. 
So are friends and support systems. 
We are here for you ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for the best, way too young!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We had a friend that had a young Aussie that they thought had bone cancer. It did in fact turn out to be a fungal infection. Took a long time, but they were able to successfully treat it. I hope that is the outcome you get also. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How are you and Koda? Sending big ol hugs to you both! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Koda update - Heard from the vet this morning... the preliminary feedback from the pathologist is "no abnormal cells found" yet. They are still working through the samples to be completely thorough, so it will be a few more days 'til we know something definitive. The vet is baffled since a radiologist also agreed that the x-rays showed something serious. He said when he took the samples the bone was softer than it should be, so there's definitely something going on. And there's still a big probability that they will find something as they work through the samples. But for now we continue to wait and keep hope alive. And we're so appreciative of your kind words and support!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh I'm glad that so far it's positive news!! It's so difficult to wait for such scary tests to be done, especially when they are so young. Keep us posted and we will all be here for you regardless of the test results. Hugs to Koda and you!! Do you have any pics?


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a picture of our sweet Koda pup...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a pretty girl. Sending prayers for Koda, you and your family.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Another update - just heard from the vet again who had been talking with the pathologist... the pathologist doesn't think they'll find anything more in the current samples but that doesn't mean we're in the clear. She said this happens a lot (in humans and animals) where the compromised part of the bone isn’t sampled. She suggested doing a culture to rule out a bacterial infection. Luckily the vet pulled material for a culture when he did the biopsy (and put it in the fridge just in case), so that will be sent in today. It takes 5 days to grow a culture. If that comes back negative, the pathologist suggested taking another x-ray 2 weeks after the first one - so that's next Thursday or Friday. If that shows the area has grown, we know it's cancer. If it's shrunk, we're still hopeful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and your beautiful Koda are going through this. 

My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Koda is beautiful. I'm happy that they still haven't found anything. Hoping that this will be benign!


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a quick update on Koda - I had to take her in today to have the vet check the biopsy incision (the scab opened up and there was drainage). Turns out she has an infection which now has to be treated. 

But on the encouraging side regarding the bone - the bacterial culture results haven't come back yet, but the status is "isolation in progress" which the vet says usually indicates they found something and are determining the specific bacteria. He says that doesn't mean that's our answer because it could be a surface bacteria that got into the sample, but it's encouraging. Also, he took another x-ray today (12 days after the last one) and is encouraged because the area in the bone hasn't grown and might even be smaller. He's submitting the previous and today's x-rays to the same radiologist for another consult. So we'll see what they have to say.

So we continue to wait to figure out what is going on with our sweet pup's knee bone. And I'm happy to say that hope remains alive.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a difficult, difficult path you're on. You have my utmost sympathy.

Sending huge hopes for the all clear and quick healing for your lovely girl.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

MomofKoda said:


> Just a quick update on Koda - I had to take her in today to have the vet check the biopsy incision (the scab opened up and there was drainage). Turns out she has an infection which now has to be treated.
> 
> But on the encouraging side regarding the bone - the bacterial culture results haven't come back yet, but the status is "isolation in progress" which the vet says usually indicates they found something and are determining the specific bacteria. He says that doesn't mean that's our answer because it could be a surface bacteria that got into the sample, but it's encouraging. Also, he took another x-ray today (12 days after the last one) and is encouraged because the area in the bone hasn't grown and might even be smaller. He's submitting the previous and today's x-rays to the same radiologist for another consult. So we'll see what they have to say.
> 
> So we continue to wait to figure out what is going on with our sweet pup's knee bone. And I'm happy to say that hope remains alive.


This is encouraging news! Way to go Koda girl! How is she doing? Hopefully the vets are managing her pain well. Hugs to Koda and you. I love HOPE!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, the glimmer of hope is beginning to fade. The radiologist report from the 2nd x-ray yesterday wasn't good. It was more definitive towards cancer than the first one. The bacterial culture still hasn't come back. But I think after the 2nd radiologist report that the vet is leaning heavily towards cancer. 

So where are we... an x-ray on 5/15 indicated something wrong with the knee bone. The radiologist report stated either cancer or fungal, less likely bacterial and recommended a biopsy which was performed on 5/16. Results from biopsy on 5/22 found nothing. Bacterial culture submitted on 5/23, still out. 2nd x-ray taken on 5/27. Radiologist report pointed to cancer. And this pup is only 19 months old.

Do I hold out for the bacterial culture or even if it comes back positive, could it still be cancer? And if it is cancer, it's an aggressive one. If we do nothing, we're looking at 1-2 months. If we amputate the leg, we gain maybe another 1-2 months (with recovery time from the surgery included). If we amputate and do chemo, maybe 6-12 months total. I hate having to make this decision. I shouldn't have to make this decision with a puppy who's only 1.5 years old. 

I don't want her to suffer; I refuse to let her suffer. So what do we do? She's already been limited in activity for 2 weeks due to recovery from the biopsy and wearing the e-collar . If we amputate, that's another how many weeks of recovery? I want her to be able to play and live whatever amount of time she has left. If we amputate and do chemo, is it for her or for us? What about her quality of life? And then there's the cost. I just don't know! And as for now, she seems perfectly fine (with the exception of limited activity and the e-collar). She's the same sweet, playful, energetic pup we love.

And then we have to tell my daughter. Praying for strength and the ability to make the right decisions. Thanks so much for "listening" as I struggle to do the right thing for Koda.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh I'm so very sorry to hear this news. I still have hope that it might not be cancer and will say a prayer for dear Koda.
This is such a difficult road you are on. I know can understand a bit of what you feel and it is awful. Our Oscar was diagnosed with advanced Blastomycosis with very little chance of recovery at 2 years old. It was devastating to our family. 
You will do the right thing for Koda when and if the time comes. I'm so very sorry this is happening and what a roller coaster to endure. For now, my humble advice is to enjoy all the minutes of joy you can with Koda. He probably doesn't know he's sick and will live every minute to the fullest he can with you.
In my thoughts and prayers for this to be less serious than we think!
Keep us posted. HUGS.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

ang.suds said:


> Oh I'm so very sorry to hear this news. I still have hope that it might not be cancer and will say a prayer for dear Koda.
> This is such a difficult road you are on. I know can understand a bit of what you feel and it is awful. Our Oscar was diagnosed with advanced Blastomycosis with very little chance of recovery at 2 years old. It was devastating to our family.
> You will do the right thing for Koda when and if the time comes. I'm so very sorry this is happening and what a roller coaster to endure. For now, my humble advice is to enjoy all the minutes of joy you can with Koda. He probably doesn't know he's sick and will live every minute to the fullest he can with you.
> In my thoughts and prayers for this to be less serious than we think!
> Keep us posted. HUGS.


I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Oscar so young. And I really appreciate your sharing that with me. We need to get Koda's biopsy incision healed, so she can play and enjoy life to the fullest (without that awful e-collar!). Thanks again for your post.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. I just wanted you to know I am keeping Koda in my prayers.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am sorry the news from the second set of X-rays is not encouraging. There is still a possibility that it is indeed a fungal infection which even hard to treat, is treatable. 

Loads of good thoughts for Koda and to you and your family.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

MomofKoda said:


> Well, the glimmer of hope is beginning to fade. The radiologist report from the 2nd x-ray yesterday wasn't good. It was more definitive towards cancer than the first one. The bacterial culture still hasn't come back. But I think after the 2nd radiologist report that the vet is leaning heavily towards cancer.
> 
> So where are we... an x-ray on 5/15 indicated something wrong with the knee bone. The radiologist report stated either cancer or fungal, less likely bacterial and recommended a biopsy which was performed on 5/16. Results from biopsy on 5/22 found nothing. Bacterial culture submitted on 5/23, still out. 2nd x-ray taken on 5/27. Radiologist report pointed to cancer. And this pup is only 19 months old.
> 
> ...


While I am very sorry to hear this bad news, I am extremely impressed with your thought process during this difficult time. My only suggestion is to wait until all of your cards are on the table. Once you know for sure what you are dealing with you will be better able to think this whole thing through. You are justifiably worried about your options right now, but many of those options may not even be necessary. It does seem as if your pup is in very good medical hands.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've got my fingers crossed that things will come out clean in the end. Best wishes to you and that adorable pup!

I'd be happy to answer any questions on our experience with amputation and chemo that you might have, if (big if, fingers still crossed!!!) that's an option you are considering.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hoping all goes well with great news from the doctors!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

MomofKoda said:


> Here's a picture of our sweet Koda pup...


What a beautiful girl Koda is!! Thank you for sharing her picture. It's nice to be able to see Koda when I send healing vibes and Mojo to her. 
Your doing great Mom. She's a lucky girl to have you for her Momma. Give her an ear rub for me. ? Faith and hope are powerful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Please know we're sending prayers for you and Koda. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> Please know we're sending prayers for you and Koda.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto! Thinking of you guys!


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, the bacteria culture has been returned, and nothing was found. And since we do not live in the SW, a fungal infection is really not a reasonable option. So the vet is 97% sure it's osteosarcoma. And that is the diagnosis.

The only way the vet would be 100% sure is to do another biopsy, and he would require that if we were to go the amputation route. But after much prayer and researching the prognosis stats, my husband and I have decided that we'll love Koda with all we have and manage the pain with medications. And when the pain is no longer manageable, we'll gift her the loving gift of peace.

I know that many of you have chosen a different path for your dogs, but we can't justify the added impact to Koda or the cost. And we have a 9-year-old daughter that we need to consider. This is her first dog, and this will be a difficult road to travel for her. The stats indicate that with dogs this young (19 months), the prognosis is actually less than the median. And we don't want to prolong the inevitable. So we're looking at 1-2 months.

I just want the biopsy incision to heal, stitches removed (on 6/4) and the e-collar removed, so Koda can just be a puppy for whatever time she has left. For now, she's still her playful and loving self. And in true Golden fashion, she's comforting me as I cry and type. 

I notified the breeder yesterday, and she is devastated. I fear that she blames herself and hope she will realize that these things happen and no one knows why. She has offered us another puppy in October, but we're not ready to make that decision. I do believe we will get another dog, but we want our daughter to help decide if we get another Golden or not.

If you like, I'll keep you posted as we travel this road with Koda. And I can't thank you enough for your encouragement and support.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I think you have done an amazing job of getting to the bottom of what you are dealing with and have made a decision that is best for Koda and for your family. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I know that with time you will find another beautiful dog to love and be loved by. Your family sounds like a special place for your next fur kid. Bless you for all the time you have given Koda!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through with your beautiful Koda.

Have you gotten a second opinion?

I'm not sure where in NC you are located, I know the NC State Vet School is very good and there's also a Specialty Clinic in the Raleigh/Durham area, a few people I know have used this clinic.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Like those before me and those coming after - I am so sorry this has happened to Koda and you guys. Outside of my wife and my two great kids, our dog Grin is the most significant part of my life. With that being said, the costs for the various treatments and meds just continues to skyrocket. I was retiring next March, but in all likelihood I will have to work longer now. It is so worth it to me, but it is a strain nonetheless.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

How lucky Koda is to have a family like yours. Thank you for being so kind and doing what is best for her, letting her enjoy life as long as she's doing well.
You're all in my prayers.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Koda. It sounds like he has been one of the lucky ones to experience great love and family. Sending hugs and prayers your way! Please keep us posted on how your dear family and Koda are doing.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. This is heartbreaking way too young! It's just not fair


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens (May 7, 2014)

*To an Oncologist*

I second the suggestion that you get an oncologist to offer an opinion, and the this reason. Our Holly is being treated for two cancers (pancreatic and adrenal) and in our meeting with the oncologist we learned that the oncologists share and get much of their information from special list servs (bulletin boards like this one), but exclusively for oncologists. There are, she said, very few clinical studies and the specialists learn from each other. Seems like new and unpublished information gets around that way.

Thinking good thoughts,

Ken & Betty for Holly


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so terribly sorry you're going through this. 

My heartfelt sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, all! It's been over a week since my last post, and I wanted to share that Koda is 20 months old today! And she's still living life as only a puppy can! For that, we are incredibly thankful! The Rimadyl seems to be handling pain well as there has been no limping or signs of increased pain. 

Saw the vet last Wed in hopes of getting the biopsy incision stitches removed, but the incision is still oozing a bit so they're in for another week (hopefully out this Wed). The vet also chose to keep Koda on an antibiotic that treats bone infections for another 2 weeks... just in case. And on 6/18 we'll go back for another x-ray to check the status.

Koda had a great weekend. We finally decided the incision is healed enough that we could let her run and play - and run and play she did!! So many zoomies around the yard, chasing squirrels, playing with my daughter and more. I have to admit I held my breath every time she turned or jumped - so afraid of the leg breaking - but the joy on her Golden face made it all worthwhile. 

BTW - I thought you might like to know that my daughter named Koda after finding the name in a horse novel she loves. The name, Koda, is Sioux for ally or companion. She's living up to that name like a champ!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Hoping you have many, many more days with zoomies around the yard. Saying prayers for your Koda.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koda*



MomofKoda said:


> Hi, all! It's been over a week since my last post, and I wanted to share that Koda is 20 months old today! And she's still living life as only a puppy can! For that, we are incredibly thankful! The Rimadyl seems to be handling pain well as there has been no limping or signs of increased pain.
> 
> Saw the vet last Wed in hopes of getting the biopsy incision stitches removed, but the incision is still oozing a bit so they're in for another week (hopefully out this Wed). The vet also chose to keep Koda on an antibiotic that treats bone infections for another 2 weeks... just in case. And on 6/18 we'll go back for another x-ray to check the status.
> 
> ...


Praying for Koda and you and that you make many wonderful memories! God Bless you all.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I have no idea how I missed this thread, but I have read it all...I admire you for the way you handle this. I wish you many more zoomie days with Koda and wish you the strength you will need...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have lost two babies to osteosarcoma, but they were 10, and 12 years old. I am so sorry for your diagnosis. May you have many, many more days of zoomies and fun! I truly believe quality of life is very important, please try to live in the moment and enjoy every moment you get. I don't know where in NC you are, but if you need someone to talk to I am here for you. I pray you and your daughter get many more quality months with Koda, please give that precious girl a smooch from me.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

rbi99 said:


> Like those before me and those coming after - I am so sorry this has happened to Koda and you guys. Outside of my wife and my two great kids, our dog Grin is the most significant part of my life. With that being said, the costs for the various treatments and meds just continues to skyrocket. I was retiring next March, but in all likelihood I will have to work longer now. It is so worth it to me, but it is a strain nonetheless.


Thank you so much for your posts. I was broken hearted when I saw your recent post about Grin. He was such a fighter, and you gave him an amazing life. What a joy that his last days were filled with his favorite activities with you and your family. Please know that you are all in my prayers.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

We had another set of x-rays on Koda's leg yesterday just to check the progress, and we & the vet both thought we saw improvement which gave us hope that the cancer diagnosis wasn't accurate. But that just goes to show we aren't radiologists! Because the radiologist said it's cancer and there is muscle atrophy on that leg. But the good news (and we all need to look for the good news!) is that the radiologist did say the cancer seems to be progressing more slowly than anticipated. So maybe we have a little longer with our sweet Koda pup that we originally thought. 

Koda seems to be fine. We aren't noticing any limping yet (but the muscle atrophy makes me think she isn't using the leg as much as the other and we just can't see that). We've been going on walks again, now that the biopsy incision is finally healed. And we pulled out the kiddie pool so Koda could play in it. And she loved it!! 

So we continue to love and enjoy our sweet girl as long as we can. And we really do appreciate your kind words and support. This is an unexpected and challenging road to travel with a 20 month old puppy. Your encouragement and support are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sending good wishes and prayers to Koda from Maine. . . That is a very tough diagnosis for a youngster, and I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koda*



MomofKoda said:


> We had another set of x-rays on Koda's leg yesterday just to check the progress, and we & the vet both thought we saw improvement which gave us hope that the cancer diagnosis wasn't accurate. But that just goes to show we aren't radiologists! Because the radiologist said it's cancer and there is muscle atrophy on that leg. But the good news (and we all need to look for the good news!) is that the radiologist did say the cancer seems to be progressing more slowly than anticipated. So maybe we have a little longer with our sweet Koda pup that we originally thought.
> 
> Koda seems to be fine. We aren't noticing any limping yet (but the muscle atrophy makes me think she isn't using the leg as much as the other and we just can't see that). We've been going on walks again, now that the biopsy incision is finally healed. And we pulled out the kiddie pool so Koda could play in it. And she loved it!!
> 
> So we continue to love and enjoy our sweet girl as long as we can. And we really do appreciate your kind words and support. This is an unexpected and challenging road to travel with a 20 month old puppy. Your encouragement and support are greatly appreciated!


So glad to read that Koda is doing fine. I am praying for you and her.
Please keep us posted on her!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

I would be lying if I didn't say I was envious to say the least when I read about sick dogs here that were 10 years old and older. Grin was six, and I would have given anything for four more years. I fear I would not be able to deal with the situation you are facing with a pup like Koda that has been dealt such a horrible hand at such a young age. Again, I am so sorry this horrendous disease has been allowed to enter your life like this.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just read through this whole thread now. I am so sorry you and Koda are.going through this. We are sending prayers and good thoughts your way. May you have longer than predicted with lots of good times!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you thought of a second opinion?


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

It has now been 2 months since I first noticed a little limp in Koda's walk and 7 weeks since we saw the first x-ray that showed cancer. I'm happy to say that Koda turns 21 months today and is still active and lovin' life! We restarted Rimadyl this past weekend. The vet had taken her off the pain med to see what she would do. And it took a little over 2 weeks before we saw the limp return. She has been favoring the leg, especially when sitting, squatting or standing. But this weekend, the limping (slight but more obvious) began. So the pain meds are back in play. It's odd that we can see the limp when she's moving slowly, but when she walks normal or runs you can't see it.

She seems to be sleeping a little more than usual but perks up if food or family are around. And she still likes chasing birds & squirrels from the yard, playing fetch and working on a stuffed Kong. So hopefully that means we have a little more time. And I guess she's beaten the odds so far (or is on the longer end of the average) because the prognosis was 1-2 months for a dog her age. We'll have x-rays done again in about 2 weeks just to see if/where it has spread. 

It's so hard to look in her eyes and know there is a time bomb (so to speak) inside her. She doesn't deserve this, especially at this young age. I'll just sit and talk to her (and she's fine with that as long as I'm stroking her!) and tell her how sorry I am. I promise her I won't let her suffer, and she just needs to let me know when she's had enough. It breaks my heart because she is just the most beautiful girl - inside and out. 

My husband, daughter and I are spending a little more time playing with and loving on Koda every day. And maybe I do let her snitch a little extra treats here and there, but I think she's earned it.  So we continue to bide our time and are thankful for whatever time we have remaining.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

MomofKoda, I just finished reading this entire thread, and your courage and intelligence in analyzing all of the possibilities and options for Koda is to be commended. Hooray that your sweet pup has exceeded survival expectations. May you all continue to make sweet memories as a family of four; remember to take pictures at every opportunity. Your daughter will appreciate the visual memories, and so will you. I am so very sorry that canine cancer is once more going to take a beloved member of a loving family....


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Just makes me cry at your story and your strength. I hope you have lots of time left.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Just too young!! It's not fair. I'm glad she's feeling better. Enjoy every moment with her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're all going through this! It isn't fair and it's so hard wrapping our brains around this. Our Brie is 18 months. I can't imagine what you're going through but please know I'm sending you cyber hugs and prayers for Koda. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

We just got back from a vacation at the beach. We couldn't take Koda with us, so we boarded her at the vet. We have an amazing vet! He called or emailed just about every day to give us updates. The kennel staff even emailed pics of her one day! Koda's pain increased on Wednesday, and she really favored the leg with a much more defined limp and holding the leg up. So the vet increased her meds. She's now on Rimadyl and Tramadol. 

Koda was thrilled to see us when we picked her up this morning, and we've already had a time of fetch/catch (more catch than fetch, 'cause she's really good at it!) and lots of petting and loving. But you can definitely see she's not using the leg much at all. We have x-rays scheduled for Monday morning to see how the leg looks and if the cancer has spread anywhere else in the body. And I'll be asking the vet how many more "levels" of pain meds we have to help manage the pain. 

So now we watch and wait, I guess. This may be where it starts to get more difficult. I plan to take lots of pictures and give that pup as much lovin' as she can handle. And being that she's a Golden, that's going to be ALOT of lovin'!!!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

You guys are such great people, the kind of family that deserves to have Golden's...Koda too is really a trooper, like most of these wonderful dogs are! They can teach us so much if we just take time to watch and learn....

Of our six Goldens in our life time (3 are still with us).....the other 3 have all passed from some form of cancer. Our first girl, had a form of nerve cancer in her rear leg. We took a chance and had it removed, she suffered greatly....we had to put her to sleep soon their after....You made the decision I wish I had made...to enjoy them as long as possible....! You are doing it right!

Thanks for sharing this story, and I wish you all the very best....!


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry for what you are going through. My girl Daisy had osteosarcoma in her leg as well. The vet predicted a couple months, she lived 8 months longer, and then we had to make that hard decision. Our vet also recommended DHA Algal 900 we found that at Walmart. Apparently studies indicate it might slow the growth down. The additional 8 months we had with our girl was such a gift. We also chose to treat her conservatively. My prayers are with you.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

We took our sweet Koda to the Rainbow Bridge today. Our hearts are breaking, and our house feels so empty. This was a life taken way too soon. She would have been 22 months old tomorrow. 

It's amazing how quickly the cancer and pain progressed in the last 2 weeks. The limping became more heavy when walking. When running she would hold the leg up and run 3-pawed. She was sleeping a lot and choosing to lie and watch rather than play. And although she was still eating, she wasn't eating with the vim and vigor she once had. Then on Monday, I called the vet and asked if there was anything else we could do for pain. He increased the Tramadol. But that didn't make any difference. And the limp seemed to get worse each day this week. She loved going outside, but instead of walking around and investigating her yard she would lie down and watch and smell. I had promised her that I wouldn't let her suffer. So I knew it was time. 

But of course there was the questions... Did I wait too long? Were we doing this too soon? But I knew I had to think of Koda's quality of life and the pain she was obviously enduring. And it was time. So today, we gave Koda pain-free peace. Of course she was thrilled to visit the vet and say hello to everyone. She was a true Golden to the end! All 3 of us were crying, and the vet even joined in as well. It was so difficult saying good-bye to such a young pup. But I know we did the right thing for Koda. And that's what is most important.

Now we grieve... and de-hair the house.  And then we have another puppy to look forward to. We'll be adding another Golden girl to our family in late September. 

When the bone cancer diagnosis was made, Koda was given 1-2 months. We were blessed to have her for almost 3 months. My daughter said today that Koda changed her life because she was her first dog. And it's true, Koda taught Hannah about responsibility, puppy kisses and unconditional love. She will forever have a place in all of our hearts. 

Rest In Peace, sweet Koda.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When I read this post, tears sprang into my eyes. I cannot even find words to say how sorry I am you lost Koda so young to a horrible disease. Run, free Koda.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Koda was a special pup. Run free beautiful girl.

So very sorry.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so so very sorry. This is too tragic for words. Please know you are in my thoughts. 
She was a beautiful girl. Run free sweet girl x


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to read that she is gone. 

I understand completely...my first golden was diagnosed with lymphoma at age 2 1/2 years young.

Godspeed, Koda.

((Hugs)) to your family.


----------



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Koda. She was beautiful and far too young. Run free at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Run like the wind again Koda, pain free forever! I have lost two of my precious babies to bone cancer, it is an aggressive and nasty disease. But to lose her so young is just tragic, hugs to you and your family...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry! It's just so unfair! She was so young.......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. She was so beautiful. 
That's so young. That isn't right. 
I admire your strength and love for your girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomofKoda*



MomofKoda said:


> We took our sweet Koda to the Rainbow Bridge today. Our hearts are breaking, and our house feels so empty. This was a life taken way too soon. She would have been 22 months old tomorrow.
> 
> It's amazing how quickly the cancer and pain progressed in the last 2 weeks. The limping became more heavy when walking. When running she would hold the leg up and run 3-pawed. She was sleeping a lot and choosing to lie and watch rather than play. And although she was still eating, she wasn't eating with the vim and vigor she once had. Then on Monday, I called the vet and asked if there was anything else we could do for pain. He increased the Tramadol. But that didn't make any difference. And the limp seemed to get worse each day this week. She loved going outside, but instead of walking around and investigating her yard she would lie down and watch and smell. I had promised her that I wouldn't let her suffer. So I knew it was time.
> 
> ...


My heart was breaking reading about Koda. She was so loved by you and I know she loved all of you. You did the RIGHT thing, because you loved her.
I am added her name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list and I am so glad to read you'll be adding a puppy to your family-Koda would be happy.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4834050


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Koda was such a beautiful young girl. I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your Koda, she is beautiful. Osteosarcoma is a vicious form of cancer but to have taken so young a dog is unfair.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. It really breaks my heart to see these beautiful, young, innocent, loving creatures succumb to that **** disease. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Through tears of sadness I thank you for sharing Koda with us on our forum. Koda gave your family gifts you'll always carry with you. I'm lighting our special golden candle in honor of Koda.
Run free Koda! Find all our heart kids who went before you. They'll take you under their wings. Until we meet again. ??


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

For Koda and her family.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this sad news. Just know that you did the best you could and she will definitely live up to the name of "Koda" and be a guardian angel for you and your family!


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and encouragement. It's been just over 2 weeks since we had to say good-bye to Koda. I've mourned her loss more than my husband or daughter, but that's probably because I was with her to the end. Today, my daughter curled up on Koda's bed because she was missing her. We created a photo memory book of Koda's short life and will treasure those pictures and memories. 

Our vet has been amazing through all this. He gave us a book with a handwritten note the day we let Koda go. The clinic sent us a sympathy card. And on Friday, we received a box - a heavy box - and couldn't remember what we had ordered. Turns out, it was an engraved stone from our vet's office with two paw prints and the words "Koda, forever in our hearts, 2012-2014." What a special gift!

To everyone whose precious Golden is battling cancer - I pray for strength and peace for you and your families. A friend sent me the following poem yesterday. May it bring you solace as well...

A Loan From God

God promised at the birth of time, a special friend to give
his time on earth is short, he said, So love him while he lives.

It may be six or seven years or twelve or then sixteen.
but will you, till I call him back, take care of him for me?

A wagging tail and cold wet nose and silken velvet ears,
a heart as big as all outdoors, to love you through the years.

His puppy ways will gladden you and antics bring a smile,
as guardian or friend, he will be loyal all the while.

He'll bring his charms to grace your life and though
his stay is brief, when he's gone the memories
are solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay since all from earth return,
but lessons only a dog can teach I want you each to learn.

Follow his lead and gain a life brim full of simple pleasure,
what ever love you give to him. returns in triple measure.

Enjoy each day as it comes allow your heart to guide,
be loyal and steadfast in love as the dog-child at your side.

Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labor vain,
nor hate me when I come to call to take him back again.

I fancy each of us would say,
"Dear Lord, thy will be done,for all the joy 
this dog shall bring, 
the risk of grief we'll run".

"We'll shelter him with tenderness; we'll love him while we may.
And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay.

"But shall the angels call for him much sooner than we've planned,
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes and try to understand."

-Author Unknown-


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of you girl. How lucky she was to have you as a family and making the right decision for her. She's pain free now , know you'll see her again.


----------

